
Show HN: ClassPass x Instagram for fitness built with no-code via Glide (YC W19) - arjawn
https://pemvee.glideapp.io/
======
lucasverra
love glide apps.

Workflow is broken if

1) created a user 2) add to home screen 3) cannot login with previously
created user :(

didnt know that glide now has an authentication feature, cool for them :)

~~~
arjawn
hey! you're saying that you created a user on web and when you try to sign in
on mobile with the same email it's not working?

I think that's happened to me before and I had to request another pin to my
email.

And I'm a big fan of the "public with email" sign-in option:
[https://docs.glideapps.com/all/etc/updates/may-1-2019#public...](https://docs.glideapps.com/all/etc/updates/may-1-2019#public-
apps-with-email-sign-in)

------
arjawn
Hey HN, maker of the app here.

I've been pretty intrigued by this idea: what would happen if all exercise was
public before it was happened and centralized in one place? I've also been
interested in ways that technology can better motivate people to exercise in
the first place and/or more consistently sustain exercise. I didn't originally
intend to build a version of this app using a no-code tool but Glide
([https://www.glideapps.com](https://www.glideapps.com)) allowed me to build
and iterate very quickly.

For those into motivation theory / habit formation, I tried to leverage the
power of implementation intentions ([https://jamesclear.com/implementation-
intentions](https://jamesclear.com/implementation-intentions)) and habit
contracts
([https://s3.amazonaws.com/jamesclear/Atomic+Habits/Habit+Cont...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/jamesclear/Atomic+Habits/Habit+Contract.pdf))
when building the app. Additionally, a concept I learned from Atomic Habits
([https://jamesclear.com/atomic-habits](https://jamesclear.com/atomic-habits))
that really resonated with me was the idea of "keystone habits." James Clear
discusses them in more depth here ([https://jamesclear.com/keystone-
habits](https://jamesclear.com/keystone-habits)) but a quick definition is: We
have habits everywhere in our lives, but certain routines — keystone habits —
lead to a cascade of other actions because of them. I think of health and
fitness as a combination of exercise, diet, and recovery (sleep) and exercise
is my keystone habit in that flywheel.

Lastly, if you're interested in learning more, I did a write-up on why and how
I built the app here and included some thoughts on the current state + future
of social fitness networks. Tl;dr I think a gargantuan social fitness network
might start out looking like Superhuman x Dropbox for coordinating and
tracking workouts: [https://medium.com/@arjunmahadevan/why-and-how-i-built-
class...](https://medium.com/@arjunmahadevan/why-and-how-i-built-classpass-x-
instagram-for-fitness-with-friends-without-writing-a-line-of-c6d971ed3eb4)

